# What is your favorite cigar under $4.00



## debrent (Feb 1, 2012)

For the past 20 or so years that I've been enjoying hand rolled cigars, I was under the impression that any cigar under $5.00 was not worth my time. Being only an occasional smoker (2-6 times/month), I could afford to spend a little more on each stick when I chose to partake, so I pretty much ignored the less expensive stuff. I was, and still am pretty ignorant of what makes a cigar good or bad and therefore simply relied on the price as a guage of quality.

Recently I have become much more interested in learning more about cigars, the different varieties, shapes, tobacco types and countries of manufacture. I want to gain a true appreciation of what makes a fine cigar and to be able to tell the difference between various traits and aromas present in the cigars I smoke. This is one of the main reasons, I joined these forums.

OK, so with that long lead in, I'm really curious to start experimenting and I would like to start off my journey with some less expensive cigars. So I thought I'd put the question out there to you experts in the Puff community... What is your favorite cigar under $4.00?


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

I like 5 vegas gold, it is a nice mild cigar that at least for me is a pleasure to smoke and a box of 20 retails for about $65.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

talidin said:


> I like 5 vegas gold, it is a nice mild cigar that at least for me is a pleasure to smoke and a box of 20 retails for about $65.


I'm also a big fan of the 5 Vegas Series A and the Gold Maduro, both excellent for the price. You can get a lot of variety out of 5 Vegas without spending a lot of money.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

depends on where you shop.... One of my faves that are regularly right around $4 is Vallejuelo Robusto. Very solid Habano, great flavors, solid cigar, easily worth checking out. Not a big Connie fan but Alec Bradley American Classic is one good cigar. Once these get rolling they're a great tasting cigar. I'd hate to put one on the board but if you shop around you can find the Gurkha Ninja Knife for about $4 a stick. Not a big Maduro fan but these are great. Awesome flavor, solid cigar & something a little different. Of course you can't beat Oba Oba for the price. Give them 1-2 years and these are exceptional cigars considering their price. Perdomo also has some lines around $4 that are really good. My favorite, right now, off the top of my head would easily be the Vallejuelo.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

If you're shopping online and buying boxes, there are a HUGE number of good cigars at that price point. What kind of stuff do you like? Diesel Unholy Cocktail, est 1844, Oliva Serie G (natural or maduro), and Sancho Panza Double Maduro immediately come to mind as a few of my favorites. In case you can't tell, I'm usually a medium-full maduro guy myself.


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

I love Cuban Rounds.. right at 2 dollars a stick is a steal!!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Gran Habano Vintage 2002, Diesel Unholy Cocktail, Oba Oba, Famous Nic 3000's are all good, especially with a year or so on them.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Padron 2000 Maduro right at 4 bucks a piece for me...


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I second the love for things like the Diesel Unholy Cocktail and Gran Habano Vintage 2002. I also enjoy Gran Habano's Azteca line. There's plenty out there that's very good without breaking the bank. I'm all about getting the best bang for my bucks.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Padron X000s can be had for ~$4. 
Regular line Fuentes. 
601 Blues and Greens
La Riquezas can be had for $3 a stick or so and are fantastic.


----------



## Rhodan (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm drawn to Oliva G's but also lately have been trying Ashton Benchmade as well...


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 5 Vegas Classic, 5 Vegas Series 'A'


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Gran Habano Vintage 2002's and Quorum (any vitola) are pretty good for the price.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

F.D. Graves Co./Topper Brands Muniemaker all Connecticut tobacco smokes.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

5 Vegas Relic
Oliva G's


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002, Diesel Unholy Cocktail, Oba Oba, Famous Nic 3000's are all good, especially with a year or so on them.


like I am looking in a mirror, me too. esp the Famous Nic's. They are more like two bucks a stick. I gave one to a friend tonight, and he raved.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Big fan of the AF Rothschild in both natural and maduro at that price point.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I would check out Holts.com for their weekly/daily specials. Some fantastic deals to be had there. I got 10 Oliva Master Blends III Torpedos for $37. They regularly have sales on rocky patel edge, Cain, and Alec bradley cigars that are 10 for <$40. 

Also, CI/cigar.com exclusives like the diesel unholy cocktail get great reviews around here. 

A lot of times I just surf the "what are you smoking now" thread for ideas then look up reviews.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

What I like to buy off the monster when they come up
601 blue Robustos
tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
Perdomo Lot 23 Maduros

Off JR
Bolivar Cofradia 554 & 654 oscuros
Hoyo De Monterrey's Dark Sumatra & Excaliber
El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Larga 
JR Ultimate Maduro/oscuro

I usually buy these in 5 packs and all are under $4 a stick


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

Cigarmonster is your friend--any of the EOs--601 any color, Mi Barrio, Murcielago, Cubao--all can be found periodically for less than $4 a stick.

Any Don Pepin Garcia stick--do a search for the long list--if monster has any available grab 'em for under four bucks.

Check out the Promos--Share the Wealth thread for lots of deals everywhere: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...rum/256569-promos-spread-wealth-guys-100.html


----------



## TGOD (Jan 1, 2012)

Cheapest cigar that i think tastes the best is Pirates Gold. I bought them for i think 1$ a stick off CBID and is the only cigar that i know i will like thats under 4$ regularly as of now.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Oliva Serie G Maduro is my daily go to cigar.
IMO, it's a great tasting stick that can be found for $65/box.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

IBEW said:


> Oliva Serie G Maduro is my daily go to cigar.
> IMO, it's a great tasting stick that can be found for $65/box.


+1 Brother ( IBEW local #701 )

Oliva Serie G Maduro 
Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Casting my vote for:

601 blue Robustos
tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
Gran Habanos robusto


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

I would CAO Brazilia Go! to the mix.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles can be had for under $20 per 5 pack off Monster.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

I echoe a lot of the above

diesel UC
Padron 2000 maduro/natural
Oliva O Maduro Robusto
Gran Habano 2002 Robusto (Joe's Jam has a 10 pack of the GH Churchill right now for $23
Tat La Riqueza
Tat Havana VI


I have all of em in my humi right now.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Casting my votes for:

Tat Havana Nobles
601 Blue
Oliva G regular or maduro
RP Edge maduro
Padron 2000 regular or maduros
AF 858 maduro (actually $5, but worth it)
AB Tempus Maduro (also around $5 on cbid, but worth the extra buck)
Perdomo 10th maduro
Gran Habano Vintage 2002
diesel UC
La Riquiza #4 (a Tatuaje cigar)
5 Vegas Gold connecticut
Oliva connecticut


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Absolute best, if you can find them, are the Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva for about $4.25

Others:
Padron x000s
Tatuaje Havana Nobles VI
CAO Brazilia
601 Blue Maduro
and I like some of the H. Upmann Cameroons


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

Yet another plug for the Villiger Export Maduro. About 1.25 a stick.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 30, 2012)

As long as her majesty's revenue and customs dont wise up and start searching my "nasa ship models" im going to say padron maduro 2000,park avenue 44,sancho panza double maduro and a few cheapy bundles like oliva flor de oliva maduros.

Now ive said that i bet i get a call next week telling me i owe her majesty over £600 import duty.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

for me.... padron londres at < $3.50 per cigar
i have not found anything tastier that was also cheaper.


J.


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

Lots of good choices right now - 
Oliva G
Tat Petite Cazadore
Davidoff 4*4 (private labeled at many shops)
Origens - I didn't see these on any other list, well worth the smoke


----------



## Slowreaction (Aug 21, 2011)

A lot of the PDR stuff for me. For the price i find these to be amazing smokes.


----------



## wildturkey (May 10, 2011)

I really like the regular Sancho Panza (Caballero).


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Tat Havana Nobles
RP Vintage '92
Oliva Serie G Maduro
Diesel UC
Padron 2000 maduro


----------



## mci893 (Feb 7, 2012)

im surprised no one has mentioned it yet, but i love some Sancho Panza triple maduros myself. Very nice flavor with a great sweet undertone


----------



## wildturkey (May 10, 2011)

Yep, the Sancho P Maduro x2 are very smooth.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I am not sure the price but I love the Man-o-War maduro stuff. Some people have said these can be found cheep on bid sites.


----------



## J-Nubs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sancho Panza MM Quixote...One of my favorite smokes of any price range


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

Another vote for the Padron 2000 Maduro.


----------



## J-Nubs (Jan 26, 2012)

La Aurora Principes Maduro are a pretty good cheapie....less then $3 a stick


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

As some have mentioned - a lot of less expensive smokes improve markedly if stored for 6 months to a year or more. if you like an inexpensive smoke straight off the shelf, you’d be amazed what happens after aging. 



I bought some Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles couple weeks back from Famous - $18.00 a fiver including shipping, outstanding deal.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lots of good ones mentioned already but one that hasn't been is the 5 Vegas Miami. DPG made and awesome for around $3 a stick on CBid.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Lots of good stuff already but if you even just check the cbid freefall you can get lots of good name brand stuff for 4 or less a stick. Just off the top of my head Ive seen, DBG Blues, Alec Bradley Tempuses, Cains, Camachos and thats just a few. If you like Gurkhas or you find one you do like they can be had for nearly 2 a stick sometimes.

Also I do really like the obsidians, they're pretty cheap as is and even better when they throw them on sale for 49 a box.


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

I think the OP probably won't be buying boxes but if you are in the market for those Holts still has the Camacho Havanas on sale:

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

These are always regulars in my rotation.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Are we talking deals (including cbid, joecigar, etc.)? Or just regular box prices? Or single prices? 

As far as deals are concerned my favorites are Don Pepin Blue and Black ($30-$35/10 on free fall frequently). They usually cost $6-$8 per stick and they are just very good if you like fuller-bodied. You can also frequently find Padilla 1932/Miami/Dominus on cbid for $35/10 (retail they are $6-$10 I think). Those in addition to Man O' War cigars. Cbid can be your best friend and your wallets worst enemy. 

As far as regular prices are concerned: 

Padron Delicias/2000/Londres Maduro (all <$4 per stick by the box)
Sancho Panza Maduro X2 OR Extra Fuerte ($2-$4 depending on size)
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 (about $2 per stick if you buy a bundle)
Tampa Sweethearts (haven't had these for a few years but they were VERY GOOD for $2 or so)
5 Vegas Miami Petit Corona ($3.50 ea/by the box at CI...very sweet 4.5x44 med-full cigar)


----------



## FNA (Jan 18, 2007)

Early on, someone suggests La Riqueza. While often available at auction for $3 a stick, (under $5 generally), La Riqueza coronas retail for around $9; a five-pack of robustos is currently "ON SALE" at Famous for $29.95.

Likewise someone mentions Topper and Muniemaker cigars. I smoke both brands and hardly ever hear from anyone else who does. If you like these, you should enjoy John Hay cigars out of Pennsylvania. In a completely different style, lighter, but also American made are Finck's Cheroots and Travis Club cigars.

Several suggest 5 Vegas lines. Are these available anywhere but the internet or CI's retail locations?

I think people are overlooking the fact that the OP says he might smoke a five-pack over the course of a month or maybe three months. People are suggesting cigars that retail for $6 or more on the assumption that the smokes will be bought at auction or in special sale five-packs or 10-packs or perhaps by the box. For those that suggest something like the Tatuaje Havana VI, I say take a $5 bill and try to buy one somewhere. Heck, Mike's Cigars are selling Partagas S Esplendidos for under $18 the fiver, I couldn't call it a sub-$4 cigar.

Remember back to when you bought cigars a half-dozen at a time to smoke over the next few weeks (if you ever did). Were you buying 5-packs? people suggest the BCP house brand Oba-Oba. As far as I can tell, one has to lay out $40 to smoke one of these "$2 cigars", because they sell only bundles. (And I'd mention, I'm not waiting a couple of years for a $2 smoke to become smokeable). Lots of good inexpensive cigars available by 20/25 counts. 

I don't know about under $4, but I can still get a couple of different Fuentes under $5 at my local (regulars, not curley-heads). Some Punch are available for under $4. I'm always disappointed that Henry Clay cigars are passing $5 at retail. The Padrons noted above are solid cigars worth more than the price. Might find a Hoya de Monterrey for $4 and change. If you can do Sancho Panza under $4, that would be terrific, I think you will find them around $5. I like Te Amo well enough. Look for the Victor Sinclair Legacy line.

hey somebody mentioned Holt's. A couple of inexpensive deals there right now - a "book" of 7 different coronas including Gispert, R y J, St. Luis Rey and others, for $15, buy 'em and try 'em and for a larger lay-out there is their "Miser's collection of 2 each of 15 house brands for $1. Might be a couple you enjoy.

However, as you can tell from the recommendations, the way to get into some relatively inexpensively priced smokes is to learn to work the auctions or, at the very least, internet sales.

One final word, to ensure I am thought of as from the 'Dark Side', my current under $4 favorite by the box is a Thompson cigar - Escuda Cubano 20 Minutos maduro 4 x 50 perfecto, $32 the box of 20, $26 or under at auction.


----------



## scott4cigars (Oct 3, 2011)

CBID works for me...

Diesel 7's
Swag Fatties
Fonseca Arana
Reposado Habano

between $2 to $3 a stick in 5ers or boxes


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

FNA said:


> Early on, someone suggests La Riqueza. While often available at auction for $3 a stick, (under $5 generally), La Riqueza coronas retail for around $9; a five-pack of robustos is currently "ON SALE" at Famous for $29.95.
> 
> Likewise someone mentions Topper and Muniemaker cigars. I smoke both brands and hardly ever hear from anyone else who does. If you like these, you should enjoy John Hay cigars out of Pennsylvania. In a completely different style, lighter, but also American made are Finck's Cheroots and Travis Club cigars.
> 
> ...


Hey, FNA! Finally I've found someone else on the forum (pardon me if I missed any previous ones) who not only likes Muniemaker but is also familiar w/Finck Company cigars out of San Antonio, Texas. If I may suggest, their bundles of Havana Blends are around $40 and less - particularly if you get their "seconds" in that brand. Those are my usual "go to" cigars when I don't necessarily need a great premium-type, so to speak! Their "Lambs Club" (which also has "seconds") are also a fantastic affordable smoke featuring Cameroon, Brazilian and Connecticutt tobaccos.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm not sure why anyone wouldn't consider auction or sale prices available online. Log onto Cigarmonster just about any day and certainly on Friday and you can get La Riquezas for $20 a fiver with free shipping. 601 Blues ($17 I think), Tatuaje Havana Nobles are around $16, etc. Why not do that regardless of if the shop down the street sells them for $9? 

If I had to walk down the street to buy sticks for $4 or under the only cigars I could buy would be Swisher Sweets.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

FNA, you make a good point.

I pointed out in my post that the cigars I suggested were under $4 per at internet box prices. This is virtually the only way I can smoke at all, TBH, as there's only one halfway decent B&M store in my town (and it's just that - half decent). When I was starting out, I sought out cigars that were at the price point I was interested in at internet box prices, but bought smaller quantities at first to test the waters before committing to a box.

I'm not really into the auction sites myself either, TBH. The Sancho Panzas that I mentioned and you seconded are available at virtually all internet retailers for under $60 for a box of 20 regular price.

As much good stuff as I've heard about the Oba-obas, I haven't tried them either. Same reason - last I checked, 20 was the smallest quantity you could buy at all. I too find buying 20 cigars at a time that I've never tried a tough pill to swallow.

Yes, 5 Vegas (as well as the Diesel and est 1844 that I mentioned) are CI house brands.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

J. Fuego Sangre de Toro Originals & Oliva Serie G Cameroon.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

Damselnotindistress said:


> Hey, FNA! Finally I've found someone else on the forum (pardon me if I missed any previous ones) who not only likes Muniemaker but is also familiar w/Finck Company cigars out of San Antonio, Texas.


 I was just at Finks store a couple of weeks ago, and tried one of their blends(~$2.50). I have to say I enjoyed it more than the padron i paid roughly $9 for. Terrible memory so don't remember exactly which ones of either brand but i will definitely going back soon.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles can be had for under $20 per 5 pack off Monster.


This. I usually have 20+ of these kicking around the humi and smoke them frequently.


----------



## AldoRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

Right now, I am loading up on all the La Perla Habana's I can get.

At CI, I am getting them for roughly 3 bucks/stick. Not bad for a smoke that is universally liked, I even think CA gave it a 93.

Love the line---especially the morado.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

AldoRaine said:


> Right now, I am loading up on all the La Perla Habana's I can get.
> 
> At CI, I am getting them for roughly 3 bucks/stick. Not bad for a smoke that is universally liked, I even think CA gave it a 93.
> 
> Love the line---especially the morado.


You really like those? I got some that CI just threw into my order, and i've gone through 4 out of 5 so far and wasn't too impressed...in fact those are the ones I load into my travel humi to bring along in case somebody who doesn't smoke cigars wants to mooch one....but i've had the fifth one resting for about 3 months now, so maybe I'll give it a try


----------



## TGOD (Jan 1, 2012)

birdiemc said:


> You really like those? I got some that CI just threw into my order, and i've gone through 4 out of 5 so far and wasn't too impressed...in fact those are the ones I load into my travel humi to bring along in case somebody who doesn't smoke cigars wants to mooch one....but i've had the fifth one resting for about 3 months now, so maybe I'll give it a try


I feel the same as you. I got a sampler of the La Perla's and only got through half the cigar on each one.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Agreed. I went through a sampler of La Pearla Habanas as well and wasn't impressed. Lots of BOTLs seem to like them, though!


----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

Carlos Torano 1959 Exodus Silver
Sancho Panza - all lines
Gran Habano - multiple lines
Joya de Nicaruagua's - multiple lines


----------

